# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eheim Surface Extractor



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

I am thinking of adding an Eheim Surface Extractor. Can someone tell me what size tubing is used. Is it the 12/16mm or the 16/22mm?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

I am thinking of adding an Eheim Surface Extractor. Can someone tell me what size tubing is used. Is it the 12/16mm or the 16/22mm?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I just thought I would point out that Fluval makes one that is about 1/3 the price of the Eheim model. I don't know if there is a major quality or effectiveness difference, but it may be worth it to save $20.

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata, balansae and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## sb (Aug 7, 2003)

Mine fix nicely with 12/16mm...



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Momotaro:
> I am thinking of adding an Eheim Surface Extractor. Can someone tell me what size tubing is used. Is it the 12/16mm or the 16/22mm?
> ...


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks sb!

Mike


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

The fluval sludge remover works ok. Only problem with it design is that once there is too much debris caught up in the intake pipe. the overflow section start pulling in more water and makes the annoying gurgling sound.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've used the Eheim surface extractor for over twenty years and want to share some tidbits. 

The floating siphon breaks EXTREMLY easily while being removed from the unit. If the siphon gets clogged with floating plant leaves remove the back plugs from the floating siphon and push the leaves through. The unit can be glued together but is prone to breaking again. It's best to never remove the intakes from the main unit.

The unit can make a rattle sound if your pump is large and you only use one siphon. The surface extractor is made to working inconjuction with a second siphon. There is a weight in the siphon that acts as a balance between how much water flows from the bottom intake versus the floating intake. If your weight rattles then take the unit apart and put tape around the weighted part to act as a buffer. 

This is a complicated siphon but works extremly well once you set it up correctly. It takes some playing around to get the floating intakes to the perfect angle. Eheim does not sell the floating intakes as a separate item so BE CAREFUL to not break it, lol. You can probably tell I've broken my fair share, lol.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Carlos,
I plan on running the surface extractor off of an Eheim 2215. Do you suggest adding a second siphon to that? Let me know, and I wil gather what I need this weekend if I need to!
Thank you for all of the information on the surface extractor. I ordered it and I think it will be here by the end of next week. I hope you are prepared for a few PMs about it!!









Mike


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Momotaro I use the surface extractor with a 2215, and when the filter is pumping max water, it will create a rattling noise. 

The intake pipes do get clogged with leaves VERY easily, and that breaks the surface siphon. What I do is, every night when I get home it takes me a minute to get the leaves out of it, I reach down each intake with my planting tweezers and pull the leaves out. Once you get all the leaves out it starts working normally again. 

This usually lasts for a few hours, untill more leaves get stuck in it. I clean it again before I go to sleep, and it usually runs normally till the next morning or so. I go to work and when I get home at night, it's clogged again and the stupid thing is full of leaves and the water is scummy again. 

It's a vicious cycle, and for the past month I have been putting together an All-Glass 75gallon w/overflow. Hope this works better!

Another thing to add, it comes with this STUPID POS that they use to close it off, but it's totally useless and falls down closing it all the time. I have had 3 units and they all do this. I usually throw them out.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Sounds like this is going to be a bit of a nightmare!!!
I _always_ have bits of Riccia floating around







. Sounds like I might be busy cleaning out the surface extractor all of the time. Check out the "For Sale Network" in a couple of weeks. Someone mentioned putting some Ehfifix (pot scrubber type material) in the intakes of the surface extractor to prevent intake of leaves. I wonder if this actually works, or does it affect the surface tension and prevent intake of the "film".
I think I am going to add a second siphon. I think it makes sense. I will add a ball valve to the surface extractor's tubing, to maintain siphon during water changes and "fine tuning" the whole lot. I might add one to the other siphon while I'm at it.

Mike


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

You could try shouving the pot scrubber down into it, but it would have to be very loose in there, as to not block the flow completly.

Also you would have to fix the arms in a certain position or they would fall down into the water with the weight of the pot scrubber in them. 

Theoretically you could only use the surface extractor a number of minutes per day, as in leave it shut off most of the time, then 10 minutes a day perhaps use it to clean up the scum.

You could also just try a Black molly....


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

the black molly worked for me!









George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Justin, that is a great idea!. With the ball valve, I should be able to open up the Surface Extractor, run it, and then "shut it down".

George, low tech always works doesn't it!

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi-tech has its place, as does low-tech. But sometimes when you want something fool proof and easy you just have to go with something proven. And that is usually the low-tech approach. But don't be misled....I love my technology too! I just like it to work all the time.....

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

hi-tech or low-tech, depends. I have done low tech for a while, so my new system I am setting up is super high tech. For my standards anyways. hahahahahaha wait till you see this set-up!

Back on topic, try out the ball valve system, if it does not work, it's not like it costs $100 or anything. Sell it for a $20 loss and consider it valuable experiance!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Installed the surface extractor this afternoon...so far so good








. It is an interesting piece of equipment to be sure and it is doing a fine job. Although it has clogged up with some Riccia, the surface of the water is clear. 
I followed Tenor1's advice and installed the surface extractor with a second siphon. I ran it off of the Eheim 2215 I use for mechanical filtration and water circulation. Piece of cake job. I was also a bit proactive and wrapped the weight in the siphon with a small bit of electric tape. I don't want to hear a rattle at all.
Justin is also correct about the "shut off" that is included. It is a very simple device that looks like it may be prone to failure. I installed a ball valve just below the surface extractor's siphon tube to act as a shut off. I also included the ball valve to help maintain the siphon during filter maintenance. Reestablishing one Eheim siphon is tough enough. Two siphons? Well lets not go there now.
Many thanks to both Carlos and Justin for their help in making this an easy installation and for all the usage tips.

Mike


----------



## Rene (Jun 7, 2003)

WOW!

Sounds like the eheim surface skimmer is not that fiendly to use. If I were you I would go out and buy the fluval surface skimmer and retrofit it into your eheim tubing. 

I have experience with the fluval skimmer, it works great and without any problems. The unit never clogs, and you can adjust the intake level easily. On top of all this, its alot cheaper than the eheim extractor.

Just giving you my two cents. 

Note: the hobby is suppose to be fun, not a hassle.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

The surface extractor is much more friendly than fiendish!








It works extremely well. No trace of anything on the surface, and that is the reason I bought it in the first place.
I don't mind paying a bit more for an Eheim product. They are all well engineered and built. They perform exactly as stated by the manufacturer. Never a surprise, never a disappointment. Quality.



> quote:
> 
> Note: the hobby is suppose to be fun, not a hassle.


Who said this wasn't fun????

Mike


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

The fluval surface skimmer works pretty well. Once adjusted for flow, it self levels to the surface of the water. Ther little to no turbulence when properly adjusted. You have to clean the float of debris once or twice a week. About once a month, I recommend removing and cleaning the float and insert tube (real easy). It can stick once the scum builds up. It will slurp and lose it's flow control if it gets plugged by debris. 

If properly adjusted and maintained, it is very quiet and effective.


----------

